# Change Church??? Please Help!!



## JuneBaby

So, I recently found out that my husbands ex auditioned to be part of the praise and worship at our church. She has visited before (so I have been told) but it wasn't an issue because there's 4 different services at our church. We don't have a good past with her and my husband seems to care less about her being a part of our church. We aren't too involved in the church but love it and have been attending over a year. I don't want to change churches and my husband won't even consider. I just don't know how i'm suppose to concentrate on the RIGHT things when she'll be in my face every Sunday. It may be childish or immature but I can't help my feelings. I still have a lot of spiritual growing to do. I'm so angry this is happening. She knows we go to that church...so why would she do that?? Why wouldn't she go to another church? I'm so frustrated. My husband thinks i'm crazy. Please...any advice will help.


----------



## Blanca

JuneBaby said:


> ..so why would she do that?? Why wouldn't she go to another church? I'm so frustrated. My husband thinks i'm crazy. Please...any advice will help.


maybe she's not over him...or maybe it has nothing to do with him and she's completely over him. who knows. but i dont think she's intentionally trying to make your life difficult. she's just doing what she feels is best for her; unfortunately that ends up being what is the worst for you. 

If you arent going to leave the church then you only have two options: stay angry, bitter, and vengeful or try to find a new perspective that heals your fury. that is really your only option if you stay. If you stay angry you will turn into someone you dont like, and other people wont like, and you'll want to change your perspective. so just give yourself some time to adjust.


----------



## michzz

Consult with the pastor of your church, lay it all out.

Churches are ultimately for sinners. I get your discomfort. I'd have a hard time too.

However, if the church leaders do not know of this situation they cannot handle it. 

No reason the light of truth will harm. If anything, it would expose any strange "plot" this OW would have.


----------



## KD Blue

I agree with @michzz however, speak to your husband about that consultation first. 

Ultimately, it's time to pray girl! Only God knows what she's doing there. It may be to bring about forgiveness or even to 'expose' some areas in your marriage that need strengthening. But your relationship with God is what will really get you through this. So "Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God; and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus." Phil 4:6-7 

Praying for you that you hear His true wisdom in how to deal with this tender situation.


----------

